# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  قوانین جدید انصراف از دانشگاه غیردولتی

## کنکوری 96

*دوستان نامه های زیر موقع انصراف دادن برای چیه ؟؟
*

*دوستان جواب ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Mahdi.T

> *دوستان یعنی یک دانشجوی انصرافی هم تو این انجمن پیدا نمیشه جواب سوال مارو بده ؟؟! خب یه کمک کنید مشکل ما هم حل بشه . خدا رو خوش نمیاد !
> 
> من خیلی وقته منتظرم یکی که انصراف داده جدیدا یه سوال فنی مهم ازش بپرسم
> *


گشتم نبود.نگرد نیست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## کنکوری 96

> گشتم نبود.نگرد نیست


هستند . ولی نمیدونم چرا اینقدر بی خیر شدن ! اشکال نداره

----------


## کنکوری 96

up

----------


## m a h s a

بنده انشالله انشااااله سال دیگه انصرافی هستم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## کنکوری 96

> بنده انشالله انشااااله سال دیگه انصرافی هستم


سوال ما در باب نظام وظیفه و پلیس+10 هست

----------


## Senatoor

*سوالت چیه؟*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *سوالت چیه؟*


دانشجو انصرافی هستی شما ؟

----------


## kimiagar

> دانشجو انصرافی هستی شما ؟


سوالتون رو بپرسید؟

----------


## Senatoor

> دانشجو انصرافی هستی شما ؟


*نخیر نیستم...

ولی شما بپرس،شاید یه نفر مث من جواب اون سوال به خصوصتو دونست
اینطوری زودتر به جواب می رسی...*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *نخیر نیستم...
> 
> ولی شما بپرس،شاید یه نفر مث من جواب اون سوال به خصوصتو دونست
> اینطوری زودتر به جواب می رسی...*


سوالم اینه یه بنده خدایی بعد از 2/5 از دانشگاه پیام نور با مدرک دوره پیش دانشگاهی انصراف داد یعنی واحدی پاس نکرد . و الان چندتا نامه دانشگاه داده دستش تکلیفش با این نامه ها الان مشخص نیست . 
*دانشگاه میگه :* 5 ماه دیگه ببر پلیس +10
*پلیس+10 میگه :* ما اینو تحویل و ثبت نمیکنیم یا هنگام ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید بیار یا 4 - 5 ماه دیگه . (* اخه چرا 5 ماهع دیگه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!* )
*نظام وظیفه میگه :* مدارک رو به پلیس+10 تحویل بدین 
من موندم این وسط چیکار کنم ! ( از زبان شخص )

----------


## kimiagar

> سوالم اینه یه بنده خدایی بعد از 2/5 از دانشگاه پیام نور با مدرک دوره پیش دانشگاهی انصراف داد یعنی واحدی پاس نکرد . و الان چندتا نامه دانشگاه داده دستش تکلیفش با این نامه ها الان مشخص نیست . 
> *دانشگاه میگه :* 5 ماه دیگه ببر پلیس +10
> *پلیس+10 میگه :* ما اینو تحویل و ثبت نمیکنیم یا هنگام ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید بیار یا 4 - 5 ماه دیگه . (* اخه چرا 5 ماهع دیگه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!* )
> *نظام وظیفه میگه :* مدارک رو به پلیس+10 تحویل بدین 
> من موندم این وسط چیکار کنم ! ( از زبان شخص )


*تاریخ انصرافتون رو اینجور که از پست هاتون فهمیدم 29 دی 95 بوده
 و طبق قوانین نظام وظیفه شما تا تاریخ 29 دی 96 فرصت دارین به دانشگاه بعدی برین
ببینید دانشگاه مسئول تخصصی واسه این سوالات نداره 
و شما باید این سوال رو از بخش معافیت تحصیلی نظام وظیفه ی شهرتون بپرسین
 یا یک مرکز پلیس +10 با تجریه چون خیلی مراکز پلیس +10 هستن که تجربه لازم برای نظام وظیفه ندارن و اطلاعات غلط میدن
الانم هم هیچ نگران نباشین چون هیچ مشکلی ندارین
بزارید راهنمایی تون کنم شما شهریور ماه سال 96 که انشالله دانشگاه جدید قبول شدین ، 
مدارک قبولیتون در رشته ی جدید  و برگه ی انصرافی از پیام نور رو میبرین
 به پلیس +10 و اونها براتون معافیت تحصیلی جدید صادر میکنن ، 
و برگه ی معافیت تحصیلی جدید رو میبرین به دانشگاه جدید و رو پروندتون میزارین!
و السلام
+
الانم برای اینکه خیالتون راحت بشه اول برین بخش معافیت تحصیلی نظام وظیفه ی  شهرتون و حضوری بپرسید سوالتون رو
 بعد میتونین به اینجا مراجعه کنید 
و سوالتون رو بپرسین که طی 3 یا 4 روز اینده جواب داده میشه یا هم اینکه با شماره ی 096480 تماس بگیرید!
+
در ضمن خودم انصرافی هستم و همین سوالات برام پیش اومد و راهنمایی شدم!
اگه هنوزم ابهامی داشتین نقل کنین تا یه شماره براتون بفرستم و مستقیم با تهران بخش معافیت تحصیلی تماس بگیرید و اونها دیگه تموم میکنن همه چیو 
موفق باشی داداش*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *تاریخ انصرافتون رو اینجور که از پست هاتون فهمیدم 29 دی 95 بوده
>  و طبق قوانین نظام وظیفه شما تا تاریخ 29 دی 96 فرصت دارین به دانشگاه بعدی برین
> ببینید دانشگاه مسئول تخصصی واسه این سوالات نداره 
> و شما باید این سوال رو از بخش معافیت تحصیلی نظام وظیفه ی شهرتون بپرسین
>  یا یک مرکز پلیس +10 با تجریه چون خیلی مراکز پلیس +10 هستن که تجربه لازم برای نظام وظیفه ندارن و اطلاعات غلط میدن
> الانم هم هیچ نگران نباشین چون هیچ مشکلی ندارین
> بزارید راهنمایی تون کنم شما شهریور ماه سال 96 که انشالله دانشگاه جدید قبول شدین ، 
> مدارک قبولیتون در رشته ی جدید  و برگه ی انصرافی از پیام نور رو میبرین
>  به پلیس +10 و اونها براتون معافیت تحصیلی جدید صادر میکنن ، 
> ...


ازشون پرسیدم . ولی فکر کنم من بد متوجشون کرده باشم

----------


## kimiagar

> ازشون پرسیدم . ولی فکر کنم من بد متوجشون کرده باشم


کلهم چون نمیشه زیاد حرف زد نمیشه هم منظورو رسوند
زنگ بزن به همون شماره که دادم

----------


## Egotist

شما چه یک ترم و چه صد ترم پاس کرده باشین
تا 1سال بعد از انصراف معافیت تحصیلی دارین
موقع انصراف از دانشگاه یک برگه میدن بهت با این توضیح ک فلانی انصراف داده از دانشگاه ما در تاریخ فلان 
حالا همون تاریخ ، تا سال بعدش معافیت داری
الکی درگیر پلیس+10 و اینا هم نمیخواد بشی
ولی خیلی ته دلت نگرانه ، ی. سر برو پلی+10 با مسئول نظام وظیفش صحبت کن

----------


## کنکوری 96

UP

----------


## MOHMAD

من دانشجوی انصرافی از پیام نور هستم اون برگو تا یک سال پیش خودت نگر دار نمی خواد به پلیس ۱۰ تحویل بدی مگه اینکه بخوای بری خدمت ولی اگه سال بعد بخوای کنکور بدی اون برگو باید روز ثبت نام دانشگاه تحویل دانشگاه بدی. تاریخ انصراف چندم هست؟

----------


## کنکوری 96

> من دانشجوی انصرافی از پیام نور هستم اون برگو تا یک سال پیش خودت نگر دار نمی خواد به پلیس ۱۰ تحویل بدی مگه اینکه بخوای بری خدمت ولی اگه سال بعد بخوای کنکور بدی اون برگو باید روز ثبت نام دانشگاه تحویل دانشگاه بدی. تاریخ انصراف چندم هست؟


*1395/10/29*

----------


## کنکوری 96

up

----------


## کنکوری 96

دوستان جواب بدین

----------


## کنکوری 96

Up ......................... !!!

----------


## کنکوری 96

up

----------


## hamed_habibi

​هروقت چ دوران پیش چ دانشگاه از تحصل انصراف بدی یکسال وقت داری حالا هرچی اینا گفتن زر مفت زدن

----------


## گلریز

سلام من یه سوالی داشتم خواهش میکنم به من جواب بدین فکرم رو درگیر کرده من سال 91 دانشگاه غیرانتفایی قبول شدم 95 انصراف دادم و مهر 95 بدون کنکور ازاد تو همون رشته ثبت نام کردم امسال 96 میخوام کنکور بدم هزار جا هم خوندم که فقط انصراف واسه روزانه ها واجب هستش بقیه میتونن بعد قبولی انصراف بدن اما سوال من اینه که انصراف دوم که مشکلی نداره؟ یعنی یه بار غیرانتفایی انصراف دادیم انشالله امسال قبول شم انصراف از دانشگاه ازاد هم بدم که مشکلی نداهره؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## کنکوری 96

> سلام من یه سوالی داشتم خواهش میکنم به من جواب بدین فکرم رو درگیر کرده من سال 91 دانشگاه غیرانتفایی قبول شدم 95 انصراف دادم و مهر 95 بدون کنکور ازاد تو همون رشته ثبت نام کردم امسال 96 میخوام کنکور بدم هزار جا هم خوندم که فقط انصراف واسه روزانه ها واجب هستش بقیه میتونن بعد قبولی انصراف بدن اما سوال من اینه که انصراف دوم که مشکلی نداره؟ یعنی یه بار غیرانتفایی انصراف دادیم انشالله امسال قبول شم انصراف از دانشگاه ازاد هم بدم که مشکلی نداهره؟


*نه مشکلی نداره . این قانون یک بار انصراف و تمدید معافیت تحصیلی برای اقایانی هست که خدمت نرفتن هنوز*

----------


## گلریز

مرسی خیلی ممنونم به خاطر جواب و خبر خوب :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (100): .

----------

